# Meet Fred :)



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Fred (was gonna be called Dougal but we decided to keep his original name!) is my new piggie. He is a long haired himalyan so very rare as these usually only have short hair. Basil has a buddy at last 

Jack one of my twin boys holding Fred (excuse Jack's dirty mush  !!!)










The gorgeous Fred


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awwww your boys are gorgeous  (including messy mush ) :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> awwww your boys are gorgeous  (including messy mush ) :thumbup:


**agrees**


----------



## Masiey1 (Apr 17, 2010)

AAWWW very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww adorable


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

very cute, i like himis


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW gourges love the last pic


----------

